# Your favorite Science Writers/Books?



## kennyc (May 1, 2011)

for me

Carl Sagan
Lewis Thomis
Loren Eiseley

Bill Bryson

Currently reading: "The Canon" by Natalie Angier

Just read "Stiff" by Mary Roach - highly recommended


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (May 1, 2011)

Michio Kaku is up there on my list, together with Michael Crichton, Stephen Hawking and Robin Cook.


----------



## Cressida (May 1, 2011)

Brian Cox - anyone who can make Physics interesting must be worth a read.


----------



## driftglass (Jul 10, 2011)

Those that don't patronize readers. Those that don't just write about 'gee-whiz' science.


----------



## procrastin8or (Aug 2, 2011)

Richard Dawkins "Climbing Mount Improbable" is an amazing read.


----------



## missmojorising (Aug 2, 2011)

The Dean of Science Fiction -- Robert Heinlein. 

Over the course of his career Heinlein wrote three somewhat overlapping series.

Future History series
Lazarus Long series
World as Myth series
Robert A. Heinlein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sir_vile_minds (Aug 11, 2011)

Richard Dawkins
Charles Darwin
Sigmund Freud (Does he count?)


----------



## moderan (Sep 4, 2011)

I like Richard Feynman's work. Sagan was good as a popularizer, as Kaku is now. Isaac Asimov was perhaps the best ever, with 200+ fact books out there.


----------



## Nellie (Sep 5, 2011)

TheFuhrer02 said:


> Stephen Hawking and Robin Cook.



These two are also two of my favorite writers. I've read most of Robin Cook's. I call them my "Cook"books.


----------



## aj47 (Sep 7, 2011)

Lois McMaster Bujold.


----------



## gagoots (Oct 5, 2011)

Quantum mechanics and string theory, anyone?  Brian Greene is fantastic. The Hidden Reality: Parallel Universes and the Deep Laws of the Cosmos by Brian Greene - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists


----------



## Nevermore (Oct 10, 2011)

I've always loved Catherine Fishers books, especially Incarceron, mostly because of the imaginative worlds she creates.


----------



## alanmt (Oct 10, 2011)

The Mote in God's Eye


----------



## Walt1093 (May 11, 2012)

Has to be Michael Crichton, hands down! His book Jurassic Park was WAY ahead of its time. H.G. Wells would have to be up there too, The Island of Dr. Moreau is a real thought-prevoker.


----------

